# "Shampoo," AKA, surfactant



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Is there ever a role for just doing an application of shampoo or soap.? I know a surfactant is often used in conjunction with a herbicide and or pesticide. Also know the role It plays in helping with a compacted soil. But is there ever a reason to just do it as a mono app? Are the benefits of that?


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9OaPoEx0MA


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I grab cheap baby shampoo and put in my hose end sprayer and water the grass.

It's helped run off on the slopes, but more importantly my lawn smells like a new baby minus the poop and barf.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I remember on the other forum, shampooing the lawn was all the rage. Never seen anyone her even mention it.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I have put Dawn down several times this year but didn't seem to do anything. Yesterday was my first application of RGS/AIR-8 to see if that is any better. My lot has spots of super compacted clay but other spots are all sand.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

RGS and most green county products are ment to be used in conjunction with fertilizer. Is what I was told by the videos I have seen


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

When my lawn as bare dirt for a few months and I was prepping to lay sod I applied baby shampoo I got from the dollar store a few times just to see what it would do. Since it was literally just bare dirt I could get a pretty good look. I think it helped some just from the eyeball test. It seemed to change the soil properties at least on the surface. Wasn't dramatic but I wouldn't say it was a complete waste of time.


----------

